# Anyone been here ?



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking to go here at the begining of August

http://www.legrandlarge.com/

Has anyone stayed here ? any recommendations or advice ?

Looked at sailing from Poole to Cherbourg ......WOW approx £600 return  , so it looks like Calais again and a 300 mile trek :?

Cheers Mark


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mark,

I'm booked with these this summer; see if they suit:
http://www.ldlines.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for that Dave :lol: .........Thats just cut the crossing price in half :lol: 

Cheers Mark


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Or these:
http://www.condorferries.co.uk/


----------



## 90403 (May 1, 2005)

*La Grand*

Hi,
Stayed 3 nights in 2003, quite nice but a bit commercial.
You should try La Haye Du Puis, excellent site, all facilities around a large Carp Lake, just a short walk from a really nice market town, almost the centre of Normandy, less than an hour out of Cherbourg. Stayed there on a regular basis for the last 15 yrs. Run by the same family since it opened.
Best Regards Mac


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

I like the sound of the carp lake


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree with Macboro, Neil and I have been going there for the last 4 yrs on our goldwing. We go in June and camp, because we only have a tent we get a pitch right by the lake. The larger the motorhome the further back you will be placed. Also they can only take up to a 28ft MH. 

Bikerbabewing


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Are Ldlines seats only for the crossing, no cabin options?

MnD


----------



## 90403 (May 1, 2005)

*Carp Lake*

Great Spot,
I know one Dutch couple who pitch their tent at the top end of the lake for a fortnight and he actually fishes while sat in awning, rod in one hand beer in the other. There is some exceptional fish in the lake.
Patrice the owner holds some great calvados evenings, last year his Dad, the original owner came over for the evening, we sat together, but I don't remember getting back to the van.
Cracking Market in town on a Monday (I think) So many places handy.
There is a very good municipal site in Sainte-Mère-Église
(paratrooper on the church spire)
The site is to top of the market square by the School, all facilities, very cheap and just off the motorway.
Best Reguards Mac


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i stopped there about 12 years ago nice site, beach 100 m from pitches which has 6 foot hedge to three sides


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

qe2 said:


> http://www.legrandlarge.com/
> Has anyone stayed here ? any recommendations or advice ?


Hi, Mark

We've stayed there twice, but in static caravans. It's a great site for families, a beautiful beach right next to the site, nice pool, and the cafe bar is fine too. It's a bit of a trek uphill to the town, up a steep hill, but when you get there you have nice bars, restaurants, market, etc etc.

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

M&D,

Our LDLines booking includes cabin with en-suite.

Dave


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Macboro
Can you tell me if La Haye Du Puis has a website.
google and dident come up with anything.

Is it a Camping park or just for Fishing????
Thanks


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Nora and Neil

Bikerbabewing here, the camp site macboro is talking about is in La Haye Du Puis, the camp site is called Letang-des-Haizes, web address is www.etang-des-haizes.com. It is mainly a camp site you can fish if you want to. Great place we are going again this June hopefuly.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I suppose someone has to ask, have any of you guys put this site into our database, it only takes a few minutes......

pete


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Pete
Have never been there with a MH only ever camped so it didn't enter my head. Not sure how to do it anyway.

Bikerbabewing


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not a Problem BB, thoroughly understand;

Just a suggestion, if anyone else who has stayed there fancies entering it?

Every little helps as they say at Tesco's :wink: 

pete


----------



## 90403 (May 1, 2005)

*Camp Site at La Haye Du Puis*

Hi Pete,
I will collate some details tomorrow and put the site link on.
Best regards Mac


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mac, that would be great :wink: 

pete


----------

